# Creative Sound SDX10



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I noticed on the Creative Sound site that Bob has released another sub in the SDX line. The SDX10 has specs of:

Fs 26 Hz, Qes 0.47, Qms 4, Qts 0.42, Vas 53 l, Re 3.5 ohms, Xmax 18.4mm, Sd 300 sq cm, Le 1.42 mH, BL 11.8 Tm, Mms 112 g, Pe 300 watts

Cabinet Suggestions

Sealed: Qtc 0.7 24 litres net, 16 oz of polyfill

Ported: 43 litres net, 3” flared port 17” long tuned to 24.5Hz, 16 oz polyfill

With a preorder price of $100 plus shipping it looks like a great deal.

http://creativesound.ca/


----------



## Geoff St. Germain (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, for $100 it looks like a reasonable deal. I was actually expecting more Xmax than what it has. I wasn't even aware that an SDX10 was in the works. I was waiting for the SDX12 for a while, but I got tired of waiting and went with a bunch of TC-12 OEMs I was able to get my hands on.


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

The SDX12 is ready to go but I've got so many products in the works that I'm not sure when I can have it built.

The SDX10 was not about Xmax but fitting into a certain space where it suceeds.

Bob


----------

